
Multiple Git vulnerabilities in 2.24 and older (! Windows) - based2
https://github.blog/2019-12-10-multiple-git-vulnerabilities-in-2-24-and-older/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/e9aa0m/multipl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/e9aa0m/multiple_git_vulnerabilities_in_224_and_older/)

